# What would you wear to a Music Festival? POLYVORE it!



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I'm considering tickets to a music festival/concert thing that supports the Bushfire appeal.

Of course, the most important consideration is what to WEAR!

so! What kind of outfit would you wear?

I was thinking jeans, comfortable shoes and some kind of semi-bandlike, retro tshirt!

what do you guys reckon?

Here is kind of what I visualised, lol! very girly!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 3, 2009)

You mean Sound Relief? its a grungey rock type one isnt it?

I ask because different types of clothes for different music genres lol.


----------



## esha (Mar 3, 2009)

I honestly was going to say exactly what you said. Comfy jeans, tee shit (retro type), flip flops or your comfortable sneakers. The last thing you want is not to be comfortable at a music festival.

Is it outside? What's the weather like?

Here's mine..


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol, yes Sound relief!

I've never been, so I have no clue what to wear..

Coldplay, and kings of leon will be playing...as well as wolfmother, eskimo joe and a whole lot of other people I cant remember right now!

I really want a pair of pink chucks from making that stupid outfit! lol.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 3, 2009)

I like your first choices. I was going to choose a girly bag but i thought you need one big enough to hold other peoples stuff (always happens) and one not too girly that your SO won't mind holding onto sometimes lol.

I've been to a few festivals, from jazz to two tribes.

found some cute gumboots.. makes me want to live in a country that needs them! lol


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll go make my outfit in a minute. I am telling you though, as much as most of them are ugly, GUM BOOTS are seriously the best footwear to wear to a music festival, especially if it's raining. I wore a pair to Good Vibes a few weeks ago because it had/was raining all day. We were almost knee deep in MUD in some places, so they were the best idea! I had plan black ones, but there were a lot of pretty ones I saw that day!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

weeeell, it's at the SGC, and we're probably going to get seated tickets so i can see, since im short, LOL.

Plus, I dont have gumboots (gasp!!!)!

I wish i did now - some funky pink ones I could wear with shorts and a singlet!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd wear something like this:





Pretty but not too dressy top, skinny jeans, converse and bracelets


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd probably go for something like this:


----------



## Lucy (Mar 3, 2009)

not practical, from my experiences of festivals, but i envisage something like this:





you could wear tights with the hotpants if it was cold.

or jeans if you didn't feel like braving hot pants!!! but wellies and an over-body bag are a must.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 3, 2009)

I went 80s lol, and very colorful


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lucy, that combo you just made was a very popular style at the last music festival I went to!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 4, 2009)

lol!

well I bought the tickets!!!! now to go out and make one of these outfits a reality at the shops! woohoo!!!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm not sure what kind of rock you're talking about...if it's more punk then you'll wanna dress kinda like that..bright neon colors, etc..but i agree with everybody about dressing casual, comfortable, &amp; to suit the weather. from my experience at indoor concerts, it's get really hot so might wanna wear a tank or something layered so you can take a piece off..like maybe a cardigan. out of all the choices, i like isha's &amp; fingers the best!


----------



## sooperficial (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is what I would wear to a music festival. I think you could totally wear pink chucks with anything! get them! I have pink argyle chucks.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lucy, that combo you just made was a very popular style at the last music festival I went to! i think festival style is pretty much universal! lol


----------



## katana (Mar 4, 2009)




----------

